# top flite d2 balls



## jimbo (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all, I am wondering if anyone has tried any of the 3 new D2 balls, the straight, the feel and the distance and what they thought of each ball? Is the distance ball like hitting a rock and does it have stopping power, is the feel like hitting a marshmallow, and is the straight with it's special coating actually that much straighter or is it a gimmick? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Have tried the DISTANCE and they have a very smooth feel and travel as far as anything I've hit this year. Can't find the FEEL, they've been sold out of both golf stores in town. From what I've heard they are really effective around the green, good spin and stopping.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I've used the feel and they are worth the money if you want a softer golf ball. I also used the straights execpt it was when I was new to the game so they didn't really help.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This could turn into a good series of golfball jokes. What special characteristic does YOUR ball need?

I know someone who should play with TopFlite Cheats... It seems like his ball mark always winds up closer to the hole when you aren't looking. They magically jump out of bad lies. They roll out from behind trees... I could go on and on...

Me - I need a ball that calls the drink cart girl when I need her.


----------

